# Dia sous Snow Leopard



## mioux (29 Septembre 2009)

Hello

J'ai voulu installer Dia sur snow leopard via macports. Je ne sais pas si d'autres personnes ont essayé, mais l'abandon du développement de libemf empêche sa compilation par la voie classique macport, donc j'explique vite fait la manip' à faire 

Il faut modifier le fichier Portfile de dia pour pouvoir l'installer sans libemf qui ne se compile pas en x86_64 (et qui a l'air de ne pas mieux fonctionner en i386 sous SL ... De plus, cette bibliothèque ne sera plus maintenu d'après ce que j'ai pu lire)

Donc, commencez par un

```
sudo port selfupgrafe
```
pour passer macport en version 1.8.1 (à l'heure actuelle du moins)

puis rendez vous dans le dossier suivant

```
/opt/local/var/macports/sources/rsync.macports.org/release/ports/gnome/dia
```

et éditez le fichier Portfile avec votre éditeur de texte favoris.

Cherchez la ligne des dépendance, et retirez la ligne "port:libemf \"


```
depends_lib \
    path:lib/pkgconfig/cairo.pc:cairo \
    port:freetype \
    port:libart_lgpl \
    port:libemf \ << la ligne à supprimer
    port:libpng \
    port:libxml2 \
    port:libxslt \
    port:gettext \
    path:lib/pkgconfig/glib-2.0.pc:glib2 \
    port:gtk2 \
    path:lib/pkgconfig/pango.pc:pango \
    port:popt \
    port:zlib
```

Dans la section configure.args, ajouter une ligne --disable-libemf (n'oubliez pas d'ajouter un \ à la fin de la dernière ligne)

```
configure.args \
    --with-cairo \
    --with-xslt-prefix=${prefix} \
    --disable-libemf
```

Puis enfin pour l'installer :

```
sudo port install dia
```

Bref, voilà pour installer dia, et ce n'est pas la raison de ma venue au départ :mouais: 

En fait, j'ai fais tel que décrit au dessus (ce que j'ai lu dans les tickets d'incidents de macport) mais dia est totalement inutilisable. Il met presque 5 minutes à démarrer, il lui faut autant de temps pour "peindre" une fenêtre, et un clic sur un menu est un calvaire. Bref, je voudrais savoir si d'autres personnes ont ce problème sous SL, ou même sous Leopard (ou précédents ) car pour le moment, j'ai une partition linux uniquement pour dia (et je ne m'en sers pas tout les jours). J'ai un MacBook5,1 (un pro unibody si je me trompe pas  c'est mon premier mac, et je l'ai acheté d'occase il y a quelques mois seulement)

Ou alors si quelqu'un connais un autre logiciel me permettant de lire à la fois des projets dia et des projets microsoft visio (et gratuit, j'en demande beaucoup je sais) et qui ne mettes pas 3 jours à se lancer, ça me va aussi.

C'est pour lire des projets du boulot sur mon ordi perso, c'est pour ça que je ne veux pas un truc payant.

PS : toute solution, même en ligne de commande me va, j'ai l'habitude des environnement Un*x, je n'ai que des PC sous Linux en plus du MacBook, je gère les rares serveurs qui sont sous Linux au boulot. En revanche Unix, le vrai l'original, je connais moins, et Mac OS encore moins 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## k4b0um (22 Décembre 2010)

merci merci merci 

je teste ca de suite ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h32 ----------

et zutttttt....

bon, il me reste plus qu'a piquer le pc de ma nana, avec ubuntu dessus ^^


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Je n'y comprends pas grand chose, mais il me semble qu'il est ici question d'Unix, ou équivalent. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Uniw, Linux et Open Source" qui semble mieux convenir. Et hop !!!


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2010)

Au pire, tu installes VirtualBox et une machine virtuelle Linux. Et hop !


----------

